# Bricht wegen zu langer Wartezeit ab? builder.parse( URL )



## phileon (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

bin eigentlich fast noch ein Anfänger in Sachen XML vielleicht sehe ich daher die Lösung nicht.

Problem - Application soll XML von einem Server ziehen und es weiter verarbeiten
Dies geht im grunde gut, wenn man ein beispiel -  XML file sicher und auf dem Server ablegt.
Normalerweise wird das XML file vom Server erst erzeugt, was bei bestimmten Anfragen einfach ein paar Sekunden dauert. Da spielt meine Lösung einfach nicht mit und bricht ab bzw. tut so, als wäre die Seite leer.

Was tun?
Kann man Wartezeit erhöhen?


```
...
        // ---- Parse XML file ----
        DocumentBuilderFactory factory  = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
        DocumentBuilder        builder  = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
        Document               CallDocument_1 = builder.parse( someURL ); 
...
```

Dankbar für Hilfe!

greets phileon


----------



## bygones (21. Mai 2004)

ich glaube die lösung hat nichts direkt mit XML zu tun.
Ist es möglich, dass deine Applikation sozusagen schlafenlegts, solange bis der Server das XML File erstellt hat. Ist dies getan, benachrichtigt der Server die Applikation, dass das File erstellt wurde (weckt ihn sozusagne auf) und die Applikation legt los....


----------



## phileon (21. Mai 2004)

ok,

danke für den hinweis!
wie könnte ich das aufwecken realisieren?

thx,
jan


----------



## phileon (22. Mai 2004)

Problem gelöst.
Ich hatte nicht die richtige Exception abgefangen und so den eigenlichen Fehler nicht gesehen!
... Das XML war falsch formatiert, daher brach er ab  :bae: 

greets


----------

